# Monoprice HDX-501, Sanyo Z3, ATI 3450



## darman (Sep 24, 2007)

I purchased a Monoprice HDX-501 and have 3 HDMI inputs connected (HR20-700, HTPC (ATI 3450) and Vudu). When switching between the three the HR20 and the Vudu appear as expected. When I switch to the HTPC the colors are washed out and the screen is quite bright. I have to open the Catalyst Control Center, change a setting (i.e. 32bit to 16bit color) for the screen to look proper (once the change confirmation appears, I click don't keep new settings).

I have not been able to rectify the problem. Any ideas on what is causing this? Suggestions?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Most likely it's the drivers for the computer video card, which has less tolerance for losing the signal to the display, because that's uncommon for a computer. You need to take that up with ATI.


----------

